# Found Pigeon with tags.......



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

I found a dead pigeon with an id tag #3025 on one leg and on the other a blue tag that says TauRIS 2000. How do I get info where the owner is and tell him his pigeon wont be coming home.

Jeff


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

please take a look at this thread

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/youve-found-a-pigeon-now-what-9556.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Jeff,

If there are additional letters and/or numbers on the tag with 3025, please post that info so we can assist in tracing the bird. The Tauris band is a clocking bad and not an identification band. 

Thank you for you consideration for this bird and its owner .. much appreciated.

Terry


----------

